# NEW HERE: DO I HAVE IBS? STOMACH DISTENTION with NO PAIN



## aunit (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,I am a 21 year old male and about 3 moths ago I switched my diet to a "high protein diet" in order to get stronger. I was also on a "low-ish carb" diet as well. Shortly after the diet change I got constipated and bloated for about 2 weeks. I immediately switched my diet back to normal and added fiber one cereal to my daily diet.Here I am three months later and I feel I am no longer "truly" constipated because I have about 5 bowel movements a week (although the stool has a weird texture to it, and it's yellowish-brown)HERE IS MY MAJOR CONCERN:I wake up every morning with a "slightly distended stomach" ESPECIALLY IN MY LOWER ABDOMEN AREA. It looks slightly swollen. The part I hate most is that after every time I eat I bloat like a balloon. My stomach girth grows and I look like a pregnant guy almost, but it eventually goes back down but never back to normal. My stomach is always slightly distended It sucks. It's ruining my life! This is an everyday thing.Do I have IBS and what can I do to stop this 24/7 distention.Oh yeah, I went to a GASTRO but he just told me to add more fiber. SO on top of the Fiber one cereal I eat 3 FIBER CHOICE TABLETS A day as well as a banana, some grapes, and yogurt throughout my day.If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. This distention has ruined my life, but my doctor doesn't give a damn because I experience NO PAIN with the bloating.THANKS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

May not be IBS, but it isn't a warning sign of anything that isn't functional so may be functional bloating. (which is basically bloat like someone with IBS does but doesn't have enough symptoms for IBS). I don't think you have to worry about it being your ovaries.







But women with bloating, especially if it doesn't come and go need to be checked.High protein low carb diets can be constipating.One thing that sometimes works for post meal bloating (and IBS includes pain and discomfort and bloating counts in that) is digestive enzymes with pancreatin in them. You don't want the all vegetable ones for this. I find the over the counter dietary supplements can work well for this, even though the small study that showed this can work was done with the prescription version.


----------



## aunit (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for your response Kathleen. I appreciate it!And idea where to buy these specific enzymes? Brands? Are they safe? etc? Any more info is appreciated. I'm just trying to do what I can to stop this bloating.I tried Gas-X and Fennel Tea but had no luck?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most pharmacies and healthfood stores sell something with pancreatin in them (often they have other things).Some use Pancreatin in the namehttp://www.nextag.com/pancreatin-enzymes/stores-html has a list of some, you don't want the vegetarian ones.The ones I have right now are Rexall brand and have a probitoic in them as well.


----------

